# can i eat quiche?



## firstprincess

just wondering if i can eat shop bought quiche? x


----------



## JayDee

I would have thought so, shop brought quiche is most likely made with pasturised eggs, which I'm assuming is the only issue? (I'm not a fan of quiche so not 100% on the ingredients)


----------



## HappyBump75

Some websites advise you dont eat it.....I have been keeping away from it. But maybe im being a bit para :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## angelae36

I can't see why there would be a problem with quiche as the filling is cooked.


----------



## hayley x

I've always thought it was a no go area but I quite the sound of it now!! As long as its cooked properly surely it would be ok?! xx


----------



## tashyluv

I eat it, I heat it up though because thats the way I eat it. But its cooked anyway I think


----------



## SarTheBear

I asked my MW this question at my last appointment and she said that you can eat quiche as long as you cook it thoroughly! It's fine as anything in it will have been killed by the cooking process or so she said!!
I went through a stage when thats all i wanted to eat so, its nice to know that it's ok!! 
xx


----------



## sparkle_1979

I've had it and never cooked it. I thought it was already cooked....oopps


----------



## Mummy~L

Shop brought quiches are already cooked so they are fine xx


----------



## Mynx

Yup I bought a snack sized quiche the other week and ate it on my break at work.. didnt heat it up tho and I was fine :)


----------



## DizzyMoo

I personally cant stand quiche but everything in it is cooked so i dont see why you cant eat it either . Enjoy!!


----------



## aimee-lou

:hissy: I want quiche!!! 

I don't see why not, it's all cooked and the shop bought ones especially will be made with egg powder rather than proper eggs so even less risk. Just make sure they're nice and fresh adn stored properly. If oyu make your own usual rules on eggs apply! 

*goes to kitchen to see how many eggs are in the house.....:rofl:


----------



## Dirtykittyxx

Im going though a stage where its all i want to eat. Ive been eating it for about 1 week now and im fine!!


----------



## Pregnancy-No1

They sell it at our church, very yummy!! and I eat 2 slices every Sunday, baby is still okey and so am I :) enjoy your quiche!


----------



## firstprincess

Ah, thanks girls. Its what I desperately wanted 
for lunch so i think I'm gonna give it a go. x


----------

